# Star Forts of India



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

These amazing videos blew me away.
India holds more ancient treasures of the old world than we can ever imagine.
East India Co?
The Indian military still occupies some?
The Portuguese were still in control of 2 in 1961?
WHY?
Enjoy the show!



​
We are talking SURREAL beauty and harmony here, folks!




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-14 22:09:03Reaction Score: 1


Very interesting.  One thing, I would not call some of the fortifications in those videos 'star forts' - they do not have the sharp star points.  They also seem old though, with some seriously grand designs.  Maybe they were the opposition?  To whoever made the star forts ... which was?

Seriously, what is going in this place, where there are a bunch of hugely impressive castles for which we don't really have any idea who created them, how they created them, or why...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-02-15 02:42:17Reaction Score: 1


Perhaps pointy bits served one purpose, and round bits another? No two forts are exactly the same, and many are far too big to call forts, they are more like cities.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-15 11:12:57Reaction Score: 6


You ask about the Portuguese...  This may not be a popular opinion on this website but here goes:

Because the Portuguese are Slavs or at least were at some point in the past.  There's a reason Portuguese sounds like Russian.

They were the "European" part of the Indo-European language group that existed all over this earth.

To diverge a bit. Basque is one of the unique languages that appears to have lived in a bubble. I believe it first came out of the American North East (just my opinion).

There was an Algonquin-Basque Pidgin that got eradicated in the early 1700's that would connect this group with almost all of the North American Native tribes.  As most Plain tribes languages are affected by Algonquin and even some Iroquois were enslaved by them.  One could argue that the Portuguese are virtually the same haplogroup as Basques (R1B).  80% in current Basque populations and 70% in the Portuguese.  Of course you can't go very far discussing the Portuguese before the Moors come up but this is about India. 

I don't accept many racial views or theories because it takes 3 generations to completely change the primary characteristics of an individual. 

What is the accepted etymology of the word Slave again?


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-02-15 13:40:20Reaction Score: 1


Some of the biggest forts/citadels in the interior of india!




CitizenShip said:


> Some of the biggest forts/citadels in the interior of india!


Some of the buildings inside this fort remind me of this place

Hampi - Wikipedia

If you have a look on google maps(street view to get on the ground) you will see these type of buildings but these also look like they have had 300 ton chunks of rock thrown at them!
Google Maps


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarscreamXDate: 2020-02-16 11:52:49Reaction Score: 3




CitizenShip said:


> Some of the biggest forts/citadels in the interior of india!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, since you mentioned about the Kumbhalgad Fort, it is also the place where the *Great Wall of India *starts, it stretches to around 36km in continuous length and 86 km in divided length, has a breadth of around 15metres, in which 2 cars could pass on the wallroad side by side..
Moreover till 2011-2012 this fort was highly unknown to common Indian people as well, suddenly it feels as if it has got attention in media and has come out to public knowledge in last 7-8 years, like Mandela effect..



Watch the drone shot of the wall in the video below, starts at 1:45 to 2:30… timestamp.


Moreover there are so many Forts, in the nearby state of Maharashtra where I live, moreover 80% of those forts are at the hilltop and don't look as if they could have been built with normal tech some 300-400 years ago, which are the dates given by the Indian Government,for those forts, I ll try and compile all those forts and post..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JLMetroDate: 2020-02-16 15:36:47Reaction Score: 1




Mabzynn said:


> You ask about the Portuguese...  This may not be a popular opinion on this website but here goes:
> 
> Because the Portuguese are Slavs or at least were at some point in the past.  There's a reason Portuguese sounds like Russian.
> 
> ...


Wow! That was great! 
As a Fomenko fan, I get that there is a connection between Slav and slave. 
I love the Portuguese and Basque and haplo discussions. And was raised in Erie, PA. an Iroquois name. 
I too remember this is India starforts. You should maybe start a thread?
To Fomenko it's all the same, Iroquois, Portugual, India, etc Tartaria.
*Fan girl*


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-02-18 14:00:04Reaction Score: 7




JWW427 said:


> These amazing videos blew me away.
> India holds more ancient treasures of the old world than we can ever imagine.
> East India Co?
> The Indian military still occupies some?
> ...



There is something missing in our knowledge of India, and I remember hearing/reading once that it contains vital secrets/memories to who we are, and that *some* of the Indians of India are keeping that secret or memory for us until we start to realise what those secrets might be. They will not release the information until we start to suspect, seek and direct our attention to our collective past.
I'm quite sure I've banged on about this subject before, but bring up India and that's a trigger...

I'm reminded first of Savitri Devi, I've only read one of her books, I found her character/life slightly more interesting than her writing, and some of what she said hard to swallow but much of it was sensible in the extreme.
Here are a few points from a site dedicated to her. Keep in mind she is despised by mainstream (imprisoned for her comments) and the left for her views on Natsoc., and spent her later life in India because she considered it to be the seat of our Indo-European spiritual origins.

_She was born two and a half months premature. The doctor told her parents that she would not live. They named the baby Maximine Julia Portaz, then waited for her to die._
[She lived, and changed her name...]

_Savitri Devi had remarkable intellectual gifts, which she manifested at an early age. 
As a young child she learned French and English from her parents, then taught herself Modern Greek and some Ancient Greek. In time she became fluent in eight languages (English, French, Modern Greek, Italian, German, Icelandic, Hindi, and Bengali) and had knowledge of some twenty others (e.g., Ancient Greek, Urdu, and other Indian languages).

Savitri Devi also earned two Masters Degrees, in philosophy and chemistry, and a Ph.D. in philosophy from the University of Lyons. 
In 1935, she traveled to India to experience in Hinduism the last living remnants of the Indo-European pagan religious tradition. Settling eventually in Calcutta, she worked for the Hindu nationalist movement, which defended Hindu tradition from all universalistic and egalitarian ideologies, such as Christianity, Islam, Communism, and liberal democracy.

Savitri’s major work on Akhnaton is A Son of God: The Life and Philosophy of Akhnaton, King of Egypt (London: Philosophical Publishing House, 1946) was originally published by the Theosophical Society, the book was republished by the Rosicrucian Order as Son of the Sun: The Life and Philosophy of Akhnaton, King of Egypt (San Jose, California: Supreme Grand Lodge of AMORC, 1956). 
(Savitri regarded both organizations as subversive but was pleased that they published her book.)_

[Continued from a different source:]

_She became particularly interested in Aryan mythology, in particular the notion that what is now Persia was once the ancient homeland of the Indo-European people and that Hindu culture in the present day is the last surviving pillar of Aryan cultural and religious practise. This echos the writings of Bal Tilak and Porus Homi Havewala, who wrote of an ancient Aryan people and culture originating in the Arctic who made their way south as a result of ice sheets covering the North Pole._

[For those who've read Velikovsky this ^^ gives a relatively sound date in keeping with everything else astronomically-speaking, and a helpful link to the idea of Hyperborea and its peoples size/transmigration changes too.]


_During her time in India and throughout her adoption of Hindu culture and religious practises, Devi came to understand the period in which we’re living as the Kali Yuga*. In Hindu mythology, there are four stages or ‘Yugas’ (cycle or age) that the world passes through, with ‘Kali’ meaning vice, offering us the best translation as being the “age of vice”. 
During the Kali Yuga, the following aspects will be true according to the Mahābhārata text:_


_Leaders will become unreasonable and levy unfair taxes_
_Leaders will fail to promote spirituality_
_Leaders will fail to protect their subjects_
_People will begin to migrate in a myopic search for resources_
_Humans will openly display animosity and hatred towards one another_
_Lust will become socially acceptable_
_Sexual intercourse will become the primary pillar of life_
_Sin will increase; virtue will disappear_
_People will become addicted to alcohol and drugs_
_Spiritual leaders will lose all respect they once commanded_


_Devi's contributions to the interpretation of European mythology and debate on the metapolitics of our age are unrivalled in terms of intellectual skill or literary prowess.
Savitri Devi is a figure who should be studied by anybody seeking greater depth in the realms of European politics and history. _


I know this post isn't about metapolitics, but the connection we have to India is certainly strange and generally unknown by us in the west, not just physical star forts? but also the tech., physics and metaphysics that link us to them.



_*"The meaning of the word Upanishad*
Two possible, traditional meanings have been ascribed to the word Upanishad. According to the first, Upanishad (upa+ni+sad) means sitting near or down.
Since secrecy was associated with the teachings, the knowledge of the Upanishads is also known as the secret knowledge (gudha) or utmost secret knowledge (athi gudha).

According to the second interpretation, Upanishad means the knowledge which destroys the bonds of ignorance and leads to liberation. 
The knowledge of the Upanishads is essentially the knowledge of Supreme Self (Brahman) and the individual Self (Atman). 

Knowledge of these two eternal realities is considered true knowledge or pure knowledge (sat), in contrast to the worldly knowledge (asat) which is temporary and which leads to ignorance, delusion and bondage to the cycle of births and deaths. 

"Regarding the Upanishads, Schopenhauer_ (German philosopher, a bit pessimistic, 1766-1860) _commented thus, “The access to (the Vedas) by means of the Upanishads is in my eyes the greatest privilege which this still young century may claim before all previous centuries.” 
Upon reading the French translation of the Upanishads, he said, “It is the most satisfying and elevating reading which is possible in the world; it has been the solace of my life and will be the solace of my death.”

*Rebirth*
The Upanishads explain the process of rebirth, what happens when a person dies, how the soul leaves the body and departs to the world of ancestors, how it returns to the earth and takes another birth. They also explain the circumstances which lead to rebirth. According to the Upanishad both men and women play an important role in the transmigration of souls and both act as carriers.

*Liberation*
The ultimate goal of the Upanishads is to help humans achieve liberation by overcoming their desires, ignorance and delusion. 
They explain the importance of cultivating purity through detachment and renunciation and by contemplating upon the Self. According to the Upanishads, liberation means freedom from birth and death.

Truly, the Upanishads are the greatest contribution of India and Hinduism to the religious and philosophical wisdom of the world. 
There is no exaggeration in stating that even a cursory study of the Upanishads is bound to change our thinking and ways of living. They point to the possibilities and opportunities that await us in the spiritual realm. 

Unfortunately, although the knowledge of the Upanishads is now freely available to all, many Hindus still tend to focus on the knowledge of rituals rather than the knowledge of the Upanishads. It is probably how the world is meant to be. 
As the Bhagavadgita suggests, out of millions of people only a few feel inspired to pursue the knowledge of the Self and liberation._



That's all I've got really, apart from an instinctive idea that star forts were a technology whereby its masters could ?? dunno, shake dust or sand, vibrate in to the specific 'snowflake' shape the earth made... at the energetic intersection where each fort was constructed.
The design outline was the inspiration for the shape of the fort, 100% specific to that particular ley line. A physical manifestation of a vibration.
Not sure how to put that more elegantly.

The reputation of the German Berlin Zoo (built on a star fort) has an incredible 'energy' reputation. I can't seem to find the old youtube vid. but I found some old photos.
Bear with me, it might seem like I'm wandering off on a tangent but I'm not entirely. There's some sort of link here, to us, star forts, energy and our very fragile, or very strong spirit as much in India as in Europe, India holding on to that info..
I can't find any google earth photos of it. But the zoo itself, before the war had some famous gates called the Elephant Gates. They were reproduced.

 


Indian elephants are Indian, obviously, and we have the British East India co. spreading itself all over the seas, and we have the howdah and even the Elephant and Castle with a howdah castle in good ol'London, commerce capital of the planet more or less.


Here is a quick overview on the significance of the Indian elephant;
_Elephants in Hinduism and the Indian Culture are a symbol of intellectual strength, and sturdy earthy mental strength. 
It is a sacred animal and is considered the representation or the living incarnation of Ganesha, the elephant-headed deity riding a mouse. 
It is the most important of all gods who is invoked *before* any other gods._

_Elephants play a recurring theme in Buddhism and Hinduism and differ only in the fact that Buddhists revere the elephant they are worshiping so much are the qualities they wish to emulate*.*

Ganesha, anatomically viewed, is the astral brain and spinal cord. It is perceived by psychics and identified by some parapsychologists, but at the same time remains largely unrecognized by mainstream science._

Also, the Berlin Zoo elephant enclosure was specifically Indianesque- (not African, for what elephants are worth).
The Elephants of the Berlin Zoo

  

Howdahs are elephant seats, used in war historically but also for the wealthy to get around. They represent wisdom and strength even today. I found a couple in a museum and thought it interesting that the lion makes an appearance. Not mind-blowing, but interesting because these are symbols after all.

 


I might be stretching but perhaps one significant side of our (slightly less insane) warring overlords originates in India, and another... doesn't.
One has an interest in our spiritual development- at our own pace of course, who knows how many lifetimes we're expected to die and be reborn (the occult has a hand in speeding up the eternal processes of nature)- and one side wants us completely eliminated from the game altogether.
It's probably not new information but it's still a serious part of India and energy transference, which is in keeping with star forts at least to some degree.

It's as if the star forts are a beacon, more than half-buried, in various states of decay (like truth and our history), mostly misunderstood like the Giza plateau buildings, waiting to be decrypted by those with a mind to seek seriously, life after life, until they find the truth of it all.
Speaking of the Giza plateau; Berlin Zoo, built on a star fort, with Indian symbols here and there, also had an Egyptian-based Ostrich enclosure (since demolished in the war).


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-12 17:00:23Reaction Score: 0


The ones on the mountaintops look like they were around MUCH before the bottom parts were mud flooded.


----------



## Silent Bob (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Silent BobDate: 2020-07-07 21:36:16Reaction Score: 1




StarscreamX said:


> Yes, since you mentioned about the Kumbhalgad Fort, it is also the place where the *Great Wall of India *starts, it stretches to around 36km in continuous length and 86 km in divided length, has a breadth of around 15metres, in which 2 cars could pass on the wallroad side by side..
> Moreover till 2011-2012 this fort was highly unknown to common Indian people as well, suddenly it feels as if it has got attention in media and has come out to public knowledge in last 7-8 years, like Mandela effect..
> 
> 
> ...


Another fascinating thing I didn't know about, funny how all these things we never heard of before started around 2012 - was that the point we started to awake from the dream/trance we are in?

Good article on the Great Wall of India here, they think it may be 1000 years old rather than 500.

The Great Wall of India: 80km ‘diwaal’ is an ancient mystery no one knew about

Baring in mind its high mountain location, how did it come to be buried and forgotten for so long, how does something that high up ever get buried or am I missing something? It sounds like they still haven't fully excavated it yet.

'History buffs are calling it the Great Wall of India, and if it does run for 80 kilometres as they suspect (many sectionsstill need to be excavated), it may well be India’s longest fortification and, worldwide, second only to China’s'


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-07 22:06:32Reaction Score: 1




BrokenAgate said:


> Perhaps pointy bits served one purpose, and round bits another? No two forts are exactly the same, and many are far too big to call forts, they are more like cities.


Pointy bits produce flat surfaces. Flat surfaces are less effective against projectile fire, than rounded surfaces, as they have a chance of deflecting instead of absorbing the projectile. Maybe pointy ones are from a time with no cannons and rounded ones from a time with cannons.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-07-08 02:29:09Reaction Score: 0




JWW427 said:


> India holds more ancient treasures of the old world than we can ever imagine.


that was my question also with the thread Why was India called "The Jewel In The Crown" Of The British Empire ??? ... of late i have started to form an opinion that India was and will remain an unknown ... more mystery and secrets than history ... this opinion has cemented into my brain from the Pangaea MAP which showed India next to Antarctica ... _Pangaea; The Old Unified World_ ... clues to what India was may be found under the ice in Antarctica ... IMHO ... when the old world was reset 1700s [???] India was melted as evidenced by the round and curvy hillocks ... Australia was reduced to a desert ...


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-07-08 07:18:44Reaction Score: 0




Silent Bob said:


> The Great Wall of India: 80km ‘diwaal’ is an ancient mystery no one knew about


"In most Indian temples, elephant icons have been used at the base, their strength metaphorically holding up the stones. Could that have been the case with the temples inside Raisen’s wall too? ( Pratik Chorge/HT PHOTO )"

This makes perfect sense. Elephants/kings must be wise and connected to god, or 'as gods', and must support their people with direction and living to be as gods, but esoterically- almost invisibly. 

Also the image of the entwined snakes is fascinating, I'm deeply in to this subject right now and read more about that last night; they mean to bring unity (in the most basic nutshell). These are eternal, esoteric symbols- they're "ours".


----------

